# How to tell if I need to replace pads AND rotors?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm going to be in the market for new brake parts soon for my 2007 GTI. I've shopped around and it seems some of the best pads are from Hawk. How do I tell if I need to replace the the rotors and pads, rather than just the pads? My car stops great, no pulsing through the pedal or anything like that. Is it a good idea to just replace the rotors or have them resurfaced and save some money?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

derekjl said:


> I'm going to be in the market for new brake parts soon for my 2007 GTI. I've shopped around and it seems some of the best pads are from Hawk. How do I tell if I need to replace the the rotors and pads, rather than just the pads? My car stops great, no pulsing through the pedal or anything like that. Is it a good idea to just replace the rotors or have them resurfaced and save some money?


There is only 1.5mm-2.0mm of wear thickness on new rotors. So, used rotors are seldom worth machining, if they are in need.

Look for a wear ridge at the inside and outside edge of the friction surface. If you can see, and feel a ridge, and it is as thick or thicker than a toenail, then the rotor is wornout. If there are any sharp raised ridges, or sharp grooves in the friction surface, then the rotor is trash.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Could you make a suggestion for rotors other than OEM VW? I was eying the new ECS GEOMET rotors, but haven't heard many reviews on them.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

derekjl said:


> Thanks for the info. Could you make a suggestion for rotors other than OEM VW? I was eying the new ECS GEOMET rotors, but haven't heard many reviews on them.




I've had Good Luck with Zimmermann, Ate, and Meyle rotors on my German cars. I took a quick look at the aftermarket suppliers I use most often, and found they have Zimmermann, and Meyle otors for your car.

Brembos are also quite commonly available, but the quality is sketchy, I'd personally stay away from them unless I could see the ones I would be getting, before I pay for them.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

germancarnut51 said:


> I've had Good Luck with Zimmermann, Ate, and Meyle rotors on my German cars. I took a quick look at the aftermarket suppliers I use most often, and found they have Zimmermann, and Meyle otors for your car.
> 
> Brembos are also quite commonly available, but the quality is sketchy, I'd personally stay away from them unless I could see the ones I would be getting, before I pay for them.


I agree with you on all of those manufacturers. I use Ate on my Mercedes and the quality has always been there. The other ones are just as good, never used Brembo. If I were ever to get a "big brake" kit they'd be the ones I'd use, but can't afford their top of the range calipers, etc. I've heard that cross-drilled/slotted rotors make no difference in the stopping power. Is that at all true?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

derekjl said:


> I agree with you on all of those manufacturers. I use Ate on my Mercedes and the quality has always been there. The other ones are just as good, never used Brembo. If I were ever to get a "big brake" kit they'd be the ones I'd use, but can't afford their top of the range calipers, etc. I've heard that cross-drilled/slotted rotors make no difference in the stopping power. Is that at all true?


On a street driven car, I think all you're doing is adding more maintenance. Crossdrilled and/or slotted rotors wear out the brake pads faster, and they crack. You may gain a little in heavy rain, but I don't think it's worth the trouble.


----------

